# Cameron Diaz will alle 5 Jahre einen neuen Mann



## Mandalorianer (24 Juli 2010)

Cameron Diaz will alle 5 Jahre einen neuen Mann

Romantikkomödien sind Cameron Diaz’ Stärke, im wahren Leben halten sich die romantischen Gefühlswallungen der Schauspielerin allerdings in Grenzen. So glaubt sie beispielsweise nicht an die ewige Liebe. Sie tauscht lieber alle fünf Jahre ihren Partner aus, damit ja keine Langeweile aufkommt. Cam: „Ich glaube, eine große Fehlannahme in unserer Gesellschaft ist, dass man die große Liebe im Idealfall mit 18 Jahren trifft, sie heiratet und den Rest des Lebens mit ihr verbringt. Wer möchte denn bitte mit ein und derselben Person für 80 Jahre zusammen sein? Warum sollte man das nicht ein bisschen auflockern?“

Camerons pragmatischer Rat: „Nehmt Euch jemanden für fünf Jahre, dann einen anderen für die nächsten fünf. Das Leben ist lang und schön und ja, möglicherweise kann Liebe ewig halten, aber trotzdem kann man nicht für immer mit einer Person zusammenleben.“ Ob Cameron ihre Meinung eines Tages ändern wird?


*Sind die 5 Jahre schon um ? 
Wer will ....

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Rolli (24 Juli 2010)

ICH  

Danke dir Gollum für diesen interessanten Beitrag


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Juli 2010)

Deswegen versucht sie sich so verzweifelt jung zu halten!


----------



## neman64 (25 Juli 2010)

Für mich wäre das nichts, wenn dann muß sie schon für das ganze Leben bei mir bleiben.


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2010)

Hmmmh, mal sehen wann sie bei mir anklopft


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (28 Juli 2010)

*Alle 5 Jahre einen neuen Mann muss nicht wirklich sein 
ne Frau wäre mir da schon lieber 

trotzdem Danke für den Beitrag :thumbup:*​


----------

